# Babies and Curlers Don't Mix



## Bonnie Krupa (May 2, 2011)

I was taking my daughter to get pics with the Easter Bunny and wanted to REALLY do her hair for once.  I got this "awesome" idea to put it in curlers thinking it would be the cutest thing in the world.... like this little girl -





Well the result was not quite the same....





LOL.  The more I fussed with it the bigger it got.  Won't be trying this again for a while!


----------



## jeanarick (May 2, 2011)

Lmao! Too funny!! She is adorable.


----------



## vixie13 (May 3, 2011)

Oh my gosh! So cute, even if in a silly way! She has the most fantastic facial expression in that picture tooo!!! What a gem!!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 3, 2011)

haha thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i think she looks like the mad hatter :X


----------



## Johnnie (May 4, 2011)

LOL! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Amendria (May 5, 2011)

Aww, yeah I think you should wait a few more years. By then she will be begging you to curl her hair for school. Thank you for sharing, this turned my night around  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 5, 2011)

lol yeah, i used to make my mom put curlers in my hair every night, probably drove her crazy


----------



## divadoll (May 13, 2011)

LOL!  Thats so great!  She looks all diva-like too.  You should have dressed her up like character from a Dr Seuss book


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 13, 2011)

haha ..hmm Halloween idea perhaps


----------



## divadoll (May 13, 2011)

You should give it a try... even for Halloween.  She looks like a little Who.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 13, 2011)

Too bad she wouldn't let me put a giant schnoz on her lol


----------



## divadoll (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 13, 2011)

Hahaha.  I think I just might do this!


----------



## divadoll (May 13, 2011)

What were you picturing when I said she'd make a good Who?
 



> Originally Posted by *Bonnie Krupa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Too bad she wouldn't let me put a giant schnoz on her lol


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 13, 2011)

Just a regular who kid, like the classmates of the grinch


----------



## divadoll (May 13, 2011)

just wondering where the giant schnoz fit in...


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 13, 2011)

well the nose/mouth area


----------

